# Zwei Schlauchgrößen im System?



## wolfifia (24. Dezember 2019)

*Zwei Schlauchgrößen im System?*

Hey, 
ich baue gerade meine Wasserkühlung auf, als Schlauchgröße habe ich 13/10 gewählt.
Nun ist mir aber aufgefallen das einer der Radiatoren (habe ich von einem Freund bekommen), keine Gewinde-Anschlüsse, sondern solche 5mm breiten Schlauch ähnlichen Anschlüsse hat. (Bild)
Da passen meine Schläuche natürlich nicht drauf, da sie zu groß sind. 
Wie soll ich das machen?
Habe überlegt an dieser Stelle kleinere Schläuche (8/6) zu verbauen und mit Schlauchschnellen zu befestigen, und im Rest des Kreislaufes meine 13/10er zu nehmen. 
Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das irgendwie bremst oder beeinflusst, wegen dem deutlich kleineren Schlauch.
Andere Idee wäre  Modelliermasse um den Anschluss rum zu ,,kleben`´´, bis der Schlauch passt, aber das wäre bestimmt nicht 100% dicht.
Oder ich bestelle mir einfach einen anderen Radiator, der momentane hat auch ein paar Dellen, und so voll Kosten die Dinger ja nicht.


----------



## claster17 (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Zwei Schlauchgrößen im System?*

Ist das ein Aluradiator von einer AiO?


----------



## Patrick_87 (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Zwei Schlauchgrößen im System?*

die zwei komischen Teile die da raus gucken sehen stark nach Alu aus, bist du sicher das es ein Kupfer Radiator ist ? Weil ich glaube kaum das irgend ein Hersteller einen Radiator aus Kupfer baut aber die Anschlüsse wo der Schlauch drauf kommt aus Alu herstellt. Oder sieht das nur wie Alu aus ? weil eigentlich wird nur Alu , Kupfer oder Messing benutzt.
Kupfer ist es nicht, Messing ebenfalls nicht.
Sollte es Alu sein, würde ich mir was anderes besorgen. Ich habe sowas noch nie gesehen , sieht aus wie ein Radiator der von irgend einer defekten AIO abgenommen wurde


----------



## Finallin (25. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Zwei Schlauchgrößen im System?*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> ...sieht aus wie ein Radiator der von irgend einer defekten AIO abgenommen wurde



das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Bevor du nicht sicher bist womit du hantierst und dein System unter Wasser setzt kauf lieber einen neuen Radiator.


----------



## wolfifia (25. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Zwei Schlauchgrößen im System?*

Ist tätsächlich von einer AIO (schön das ich das so erfahren) ,  hab mir schon was neues bestellt,  danke...


----------



## IICARUS (25. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Zwei Schlauchgrößen im System?*

Das ganze kannst nur mit einem Übergangsstück überbrücken.
Fang daher nicht irgendwelche Bastelaktionen an.

Sowas zum Beispiel: Alphacool HF Muffe G1/4 IG auf G1/4 IG - Chrome | Adapter | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Dann gehst du von einer Seite mit einem Anschluss für 13/10er Schlauch dran und von der anderen Seite mit einem Anschluss mit der Größe der Tülle.

Oder: Thermaltake Pacific Schlauchanschluss G1/4 IG auf 6,35mm ID (1/4) - Chrome | Schlauchtuellen | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany

Am besten wäre aber ein neuer Radiator, da Alu mit Kupfer nicht so gut ist und solch eine Konstellation dich auch Durchfluss kostet.


----------

